# Why was my "Submit your Sex statistics" thread pulled?



## CASE_Sensitive

I can't seem to find it anywhere in the Sex thread. I don't recall anything inappropriate about it. Can someone please clarify if a violation did occur?

Thank you


----------



## PBear

I'm guessing it's because you weren't asking for help with a specific question, which is the purpose of the SIM forum. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug

PBear said:


> I'm guessing it's because you weren't asking for help with a specific question, which is the purpose of the SIM forum.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

I have to admit gentleman I'm kind of surprised by the move. 
The thread clearly did not violate the DO NOT set of guidelines:

_What is NOT Allowed: Anything that resembles pornography. This could be in the form of pictures, video, or just people posting sex stories. The purpose of this section is not to arouse others. Threads deemed for this purpose will be deleted. If your thread does not describe a problem you need help with, it is subject to deletion.
NO Posts or threads started just to explore fantasies or for similar reasons; they will be deleted.
NO Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted._

The next part of the guideines

_What IS Allowed: Informative Q&A from people looking for help with a problem and those who wish to provide constructive feedback. We realize that detailed descriptions are sometimes necessary to explain, and so we allow that. Visitors should be aware that they may encounter graphic discussions on sexuality in this section. _

I don't think it would be a stretch to say if we looked at the forum right now, there would many extremely easy to find instances of people posting non-help seeking threads. There are multiple displays of threads started to express opinions, observations, etc. 

I guess I'm a bit dissapointed the thread was deleted with no explanation. I really did find the responses informative and I think others did too. Every second thread is about LD vs HD, but you never get an idea of what that means. I honestly debated on whether I show this thread to my wife just so she could actually see how others with busier days, more children, longer marriages don't make the same excuses we do.

Anyways, I'm coming off as a bigger whiner I should be (which I am  ). I hope you reconsider given the thread really did accumulate alot of responses (including I believe the odd moderator comments too, so it must have passed the mustard with a few). 

Cheers and still appreciate how hard it is to moderate a site such as this.


----------



## PBear

Actually, I suspect it DOES violate the "Do Not" guidelines. As in "If your thread does not describe a problem you need help with, it's subject to deletion". 

Personally, I think things are fairly arbitrary and unclear when it comes to deletions and bannings. It would probably be more useful at times to just lock a thread with a comment, rather than just deleting it. But what do I know. It's not my website...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

Please explain how my thread is different from the cumulative count for the year post?


----------

